

"Why Should Paul Graham Have All the Fun?" (Perry Metzger's talk at Lisp NYC: video & slides) - dpapathanasiou
http://lispnyc.org/wiki.clp?page=past-meetings

======
dpapathanasiou
No tomatoes were thrown (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42216>), but an
entertaining talk nonetheless.

Otter is being released under BSD, and source will be made available at
OtterLang.org, so it's more of a bazaar effort (in contrast to Graham's Arc
cathedral).

~~~
omouse
Too bad there's no source on the page yet nor do I see an example of an
application that uses it unlike News.YC.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, thanks.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
His last slide had a list of links & resources (there's a subversion subdomain
for getting the latest source, IIRC), but he also said not everything's been
posted yet.

It's real, though; he brought a running version on his laptop and demoed some
of the basic stuff for us.

